# U.S.Robotics USB Wlan Adapter USR5422

## Don_Martini

Hi,

I have a problem to install my U.S.Robotics Wlan USB-adapter USR5422 under gentoo.

I followed this guide

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271639&highlight=ndiswrapper

to install ndiswrapper.

ndiswrapper -l gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> Installed ndis drivers:
> 
> rsc4usb

 

But when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper, I get an error message. With ndiswrapper-0.12, I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

 

dmesg says:

 *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

 

I enabled the option CONFIG_NET_RADIO in my kernel.

I tried to modprobe ndiswrapper v.0.8 , and received the following error running dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> ndiswrapper version 0.8 loaded
> 
> Unknown symbol: USBD.SYS:_USBD_CreateConfigurationRequestEx@8
> 
> Unknown symbol: USBD.SYS:_USBD_ParseConfigurationDescriptorEx@28
> ...

 

I use kernel 2.6.9-r1, I installed ndsiwrapper-0.12 by portage and by hand. I also tested ndiswrapper-1.0rc1 without success. I installed ndiswrapper-0.8 by hand.

I couldn't find my USB-Adater on the list of supported devices on the Homepage of the ndiswrapper project, but perhaps someone can help me anyway.

Martin

----------

## piebru57

Some steps ahead, but still not solved:

1. With ndiswrapper 1.1 the original Windoze drivers (rsc4usb)  loads but iwconfig doesn't show the device.

```
hx4u root # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present      (Broadcom integrated within my notebook, it works)

rsc4usb driver present, hardware present      (U.S.Robotics USR5422)

...

By plugging in the device, dmesg outputs only:

usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

```

2. Googlin' around the chipset seems Prism54 compatible.

3. Linuxant supports USR5422 since v2.11 (dec 9, 2004), it seems they needed only to add the device ID  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Added USB device IDs for U.S. Robotics USR5422.

 

I hope ndiswrapper will support USR5422 in a near future...

Piero

----------

## piebru57

Well, almost solved. Not deeply tested, but basic networking works.

1. USR5422 [0x0baf:0x0118] seems to be a rebrand of Accton Technologies WN4501 (see http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/IdentifyYourDevice.html), so this solution should work for all compatible dongles.

Detailed specs here: http://www.arcadyan.com/PDF/Datasheet%20802.11bg%20USB%20Adapter%20WN4501.pdf

2. Instead of experimenting with prism54-usb (WN4501 support has been fixed just some days ago in prism54-usb, see http://jbnote.free.fr/%7Barchives%7D/libre/prism54-usb/prism54-usb--devo/prism54-usb--devo--0.0/patch-26/log), I decided to understand why ndiswrapper 1.1 did not work.

3. The problem is mainly file naming: Windoze is case-insensitive. So I created two symlinks:

```
hx4u root # ls -la /etc/ndiswrapper/rsc4usb/

total 1004

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    304 Mar  9 19:33 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    160 Mar  9 19:34 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    490 Mar  9 17:32 0BAF:0118.0.conf

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root  16819 Aug 11  2004 CCU4USR.dll

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root 221184 Sep  8  2004 CCU4USR.exe

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     11 Mar  9 19:33 RSC4USB.sys -> rsc4usb.sys

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     11 Mar  9 19:32 ccu4usr.dll -> CCU4USR.dll

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 380160 Mar  9 17:32 rsc4us1.sys

-r-xr-xr-x  1 root root  13147 Mar  9 17:32 rsc4usb.inf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 381984 Mar  9 17:32 rsc4usb.sys

```

The files are those from the U.S.Robotics CD. I blindly copied all the directory from the CD.

After applying this tip and doing appropriate iwconfig and ipconfig, the dongle connected to the AP as wlan1, communicating regularly.

Native prism54-usb (http://jbnote.free.fr/prism54usb/)should run better, but ndiswrapper 1.1 solves basic needs.

It's silly, but considered it uses files taken from Winblows directories, to solve this and other issues ndiswrapper could try to open files using lower.lower, UPPER.lower, UPPER.UPPER, Capitalized.lower, etc... before giving up.

Useful links:

http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5422

http://www.arcadyan.com/Products/Data_Networking.htm

Piero

----------

